# Bike shop recommendatIon In Northern NJ



## yuris (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi guys, which shop would you recommend in bergen/Passaic county?

Thanks


----------



## Chuckstyl5 (May 21, 2011)

Cyclesport in Park Ridge


----------



## ezdoesit (Sep 7, 2008)

The Original Bike Shop on RT.46 East in Saddle Brook,NJ
Great owner and just great people.


----------



## fortisi876 (Oct 8, 2011)

Any shops who carry a decent selection of riding gear in stock? Also on average how's the pricing of LBS's in NNJ?


----------



## yuris (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks, will check out Original Bike Shop and Cyclesport (great cyclery is too far for me).


----------



## ridingred (Aug 25, 2010)

Ditto Cyclesport. Been dealing with them since 1986. Not hesitation in recommending Mike and his team.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

yuris said:


> Hi guys, which shop would you recommend in bergen/Passaic county?
> 
> Thanks


I hear great things about Westward Cycle. Further south in union or Essex I would say Jay's or high Gear.


----------



## GDR (Jul 4, 2009)

Campmor has a huge selection of gear and good mechanics and fast turnaround time


----------



## socfan12 (Jul 13, 2010)

NJBiker72 said:


> I hear great things about Westward Cycle. Further south in union or Essex I would say Jay's or high Gear.


Westwood FTW! I traveled over an hour there because my LBSs didn't carry the bike I wanted. Heard they had it there, checked out the bike and the store, and now they are my go to LBS (1+ hour away!). 

Props to Diamond Cycle in Montclair as well. I called them asking if they had my bike in stock to demo, they said no, but check out Westwood. Classy they gave a referral to another shop. Would use them just based on that fact alone. :thumbsup:


----------



## HaroldC (Oct 12, 2010)

socfan12 said:


> Westwood FTW! I traveled over an hour there because my LBSs didn't carry the bike I wanted. Heard they had it there, checked out the bike and the store, and now they are my go to LBS (1+ hour away!).
> 
> Props to Diamond Cycle in Montclair as well. I called them asking if they had my bike in stock to demo, they said no, but check out Westwood. Classy they gave a referral to another shop. Would use them just based on that fact alone. :thumbsup:


Another +1 for Westwood Cycle. They are my LBS now and I live in Westchester NY (30 mi away). They have a lot of high end gear and bikes to drool over. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## d-town-3- (Sep 18, 2010)

Bicycle Tech in Lincoln Park and Pedal Sports in Oakland are very good as well.


----------

